# LE Subaru Impreza WRX STI Night shoot



## ScubaBrett22 (Oct 22, 2012)

So I had a shoot on a Subaru Impreza WRX STi it was wrapped in Matte Green and was a cool car. Here are some of my shots I got. 
















































Enjoy, there are more on my Flickr here is the set if you would like to check it out! 2008 Subaru Impreza WRX STI Shoot - a set on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice pics-

Loss of detail in all the dark areas of the car is distracting.

Pics 1-5 the background is obviously lit but not the car, throw some light at that thing =)

Pic 5 is the obvious one, the car is screaming for lighting so hard the fountain is blown out and the car still is at a huge loss of detail


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 22, 2012)

I like the location and backgrounds in most of these. these are a big improvement over your last set, but I do think you need to start thinking about investing in some lighting gear if you want to continue improving with cars.


----------



## Mully (Oct 22, 2012)

You need to light the car as available is not enough.


----------



## imagesliveon (Oct 22, 2012)

Are those pictures HDR??


----------



## Designer (Oct 22, 2012)

There's a whole lot of context and not enough car.

The owner of the building will like them.


----------

